

Ask HN: Can a sysadmin switch into (full-time) programming? - CrLf

I've been a sysadmin for 10 years now. I started while still in college (computer science/engineering) and when I moved to the private sector, I ended up being a developer for only about 8 months before quickly being pushed into doing more and more systems administration and less and less actual programming.<p>I love programming and there are plenty of opportunities to code as part of a sysadmin's job. I try to keep up with programming-related news, have my own small programming hacks on the side and, sometimes, like to sharpen my algorithmic skills with Project Euler-like problems.<p>Although right now I don't see myself looking at the same code base day after day, I sometimes wonder if I could still switch back into a programming job if I really wanted to.<p>So, what do you people think? Can a systems administrator really go back into programming? What would he need to (re)learn and what skills would he need to prove himself worthy?
======
thirdstation
> Can a systems administrator really go back into programming? Of course. You
> could start by availing yourself of the many opportunities to program as
> part of your sysadmin job. That will give you plenty of practice and a
> portfolio of useful tool you've built.

You probably know some devs at your current employer so, talk to them and see
if there are any opportunities coming up. Or, you could find a new job at a
smaller company or startup where sysadmin skills would come in handy.

Most of all, have a clear reason why you want to become a developer. Mine was
(and still is) that I'd rather build products than babysit them. I was a full-
time sysadmin before and during grad school (CS). Now I do programming and
sysadmin, plus other soft skills like proj mgmt.

A great benefit to being a sysadmin is that you can talk to other sysadmins
and get stuff done.

------
relaunched
You totally can. If you are a constant scripter, find ways in introduce
technology that'll get you more involved with development. Are you a perl /
linux program master? Switch to doing some administrative chores in python,
from the command line. It'll be clunky and take way longer, but gives you an
excuse to learn syntax and libraries.

Then, when you are comfortable with the syntax, use your free to time read
projects / books and do side projects to get your skills up. When you feel
comfortable, get into dev ops. At most companies, that means people that can
write code and do their own sysadmin work.

